
Welcome to Powder Mountain – a utopian club for the millennial elite - Southworth
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/16/powder-mountain-ski-resort-summit-elite-club-rich-millennials?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=powder%20utopian&sort=byDate&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=powder%20utopian&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
yazr
DUP
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16602878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16602878)

(my own submission 30 minutes before yours. Wonder why it was not marked as
dup)

